
Ask HN: Me Want Some Lobsters? - tux
Hey everyone, anyone has a Lobste.rs invite ? I&#x27;ve tried emaling few people from invite tree @ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lobste.rs&#x2F;u&#x2F; but no luck =( If anyone can help please send me one to &gt; tux[-@-]vmail[.]me Thank you so much!
======
bbrks
Sent

~~~
tux
Oh, nice! Thank you buddy :-) Registered!

